# How do I get my corys to STOP breeding?



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a 29g tank. I started out with 6 peppered cory's, which turned out to be 3 males and 3 females. I have no other fish in there. 

They had a baby. 

Then they had another baby.

Then they had another baby. 

I haven't tried to save any eggs at all, or put anything in there for the babies, as I decided to let nature take its course, and if they lived, so be it. I honestly did not think they would fare so well! :lol: I know this isn't usually something that can be controlled, but is there anything I can do to make them not want to spawn?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are sensitive to temp, so you could heat up their tank. But I would leave them alone, spawning is likely to be seasonal so they will stop soon. Find a local club to rehome extra fish.


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

About 76 is preferred, isn't it? I've had the tank set up for about 8 months now, and it seems like they've been laying eggs the whole time. They eat most of them, but I've changed the gravel to something a bit larger, and I'm wondering if the eggs are falling through so they can't get to them. Ah, well. I'll probably take your advice and find someone to take them once I reach capacity.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mine spawn pretty much every time it rains. They don't hatch, though, so I haven't had a problem. Stopping them would be tricky, and not worth the bother, I think.


----------

